# Veterans:  LOW RYDERS yes or no??



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 24, 2007)

I already ordered my regular seeds from Nirvana.  
I dont mind doing the whole VEG and FLOWERING thing.

NE ways.. the Lowryders intrigues me.
Especially looking at the Picture of the month.
Looks delicious.

I just would like to know.  HOWs the potency of them?
Is the price of their seeds worth it??

And has anyone bought lowryders/seeds from 
www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 24, 2007)

I've never grown them but have heard the potency isn't good as well as a low yield.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Jun 24, 2007)

had 10 seeds last year - all germinated - ended up with 3 girls (outdoors) heavily pollinted all 3. funny little plant 12" - 16" tall, not much side branching. better than paying for it. gave so many seeds away i've had to put another 10 seeds back into the ground about 2 weeks ago + 1 male is already ready.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 25, 2007)

i find the smoke quite trippy
one of my mates got lost on his way home after only half a spliff
he only lives a 10 min walk away
the yield is a bit low
i got about 3quarters of an ounce of bud off mine
but she was grow mainly on the window sill here in the uk
hopin for a better yield now i got a little grow cabinet going

forgot to say...
lowryder 2 that is


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

The yield is right on par for the size of the plant.  Jeez, the plant only vegs for just over two weeks.  Some phenos have some killer potency.  One hit wonder from one plant out of ten.  All were grown organically and I'd say I yielded between a half and an ounce on each.  A killer soil mix and fed straight water except for the last 2 weeks of growing.  At which point I started FF Big Bloom and an organic tea mix.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 25, 2007)

No ruderalis for me. I grow proper weed.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 26, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> And has anyone bought lowryders/seeds from
> www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
I'm in the US & ordered from them- arrived empty but no seizure notice- some canny postman on the lookout for Dutch postmarks. Later I read somewhere in the US better to order from the UK or CAN. 

They will replace IF you wire them a healthy little charge.  It was enough to buy the same order somewhere else.


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't care for lowryders from what everyone posts about them. They are low yeild plants + their potency is lacking from what I hear.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 26, 2007)

Did you guys miss the BPOTM?  That is autoflowering... What about this organic goodness?...


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

that looks like something ill eat wit a steak! is that blue on there toker?


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 26, 2007)

Haha.  I don't see any blue (could have been then lighting), but that was some of the best grass I have smoked.  It has a very natural, earthy aroma with a hint of grapefruit.  I want to see hands now... Who would say no to that Lowryder 2 if they got passed it?  It's really not as bad as it's made out to be.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 27, 2007)

dl do you know that was a 100% lowryder x it could have been sumother strain and just called it lowryder..?


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah man.  I bought the beans from The Doc with the name of Lowryder 2 bred by Joint Doctor.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 27, 2007)

Isn't lowryder 2 lowryder x santa maria? I'm not sure. Just thought I read this somewhere.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes BBP.  You are exactly right.  It is not an AfghanRyder or MasterLow...


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 29, 2007)

Anyone have any pics of LR beans before germination???


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

Uh oh DL, did you get some bogus seeds or something?


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 29, 2007)

Ugh...  Well, I ordered 20 beans of LR from the Doc and when the package came, I opened the pack that said LR to see only ten beans.  I then look in the freebie pack to see 20 beans...  :hairpull:  

I'm just trying to see if they are mis marked.  Unfortunately I don't think they are from what I can remember LR beans look like.  Does anyone know what a headache feels like?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

That sucks DL.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 29, 2007)

hey dltoker - u can look at my low ryder seeds that i have shown under the grow journal section, thread; - a little sick.


----------



## SFC (Oct 2, 2007)

No Ruderalis for me either. Knock yourself out....


----------



## Richy-B (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey DL Here you go.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks man!  Much appreciated.  After looking around and putting a bunch of thought into it, I don't think there will be anyway for me to really tell.  These beans are so similar.  They main difference is their size.  The freebies I got were a cross of white rhino and lowryder...   I guess I will just grow them out and if the batch of twenty is LR I'll send pics to Doc.

Thanks man! :48:


----------



## Richy-B (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, that sucks. There is only so much you can do. Have you e-mailed the Dr. and asked him? I was wondering if you were going to be able to tell them apart by looking at them? Can you identify certain seeds just by looking and comparing them? Or is it mainly a comparison  between two different strains (the grower knows of) next to one other so that you can tell the two apart?


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 3, 2007)

Well from seed to seed of the same strain there are variations... obviously.  However, if you see enough of them, you can start compiling unique characteristics... size, markings, color...  I was trying to make a comparison but at the same time the beans look too small to be LR IME.

I did email Doc and he told me he would mail out another pack... Nothing ever came of it and he is ignoring my emails.  No worries though.  I will give him the benefit of the doubt for now and assume there are 20 LR beans that were simply mislabeled.  

Thanks for the help again man.


----------



## Richy-B (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah that's the best you can hope for. Not much you can do in that situation.


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 15, 2007)

'Sup .Lowryder beans from Dr. Chronic? Sorry to break it to you but Dr. Chronic isnt an authorized dealer for lowryder seeds. I sent a pm to the Joint Doctor on Highbred and he confirmed that they ARE selling knockoffs. I was dubd for $80USD. I tried growing out 4 and 3 ended up being less than an inch at 20 days and turned purple and wilted for no reason. No it wasnt gardener error, damn things just grew real crappy. Check out http://www.highbred.net/forums/ and read the Official Lowryder Distributor list for authorized suppliers. If it wasnt Dr. chronic then.. umm... cool man and this is a warning to others then. peace, e :bong2:


----------



## Richy-B (Oct 22, 2007)

He's got to be an authorized dealer. He's been doing this since the 70's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hitchair: No one I know has ever had a problem like that with him!


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 22, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao: I hate to break it to you, dr. chronic isnt an authorized supplier. Highbred,net has been down for 2 weeks now so i cant tell you to go there, make an account, and read the official distributors list written by the breeder of Lowryder, the Joint Doctor. He revised the list early this month when i brought it up. Some say, its not dr, chronic, its the breeders. Well i feel that dr, chronic knew they werent from the Joint Doctors seedstock then he knew he was selling phony Lowryder 1&2 seeds. If this was anyother strain, i wouldnt be having this conversation but only 1 breeder sells true lowryder genetics.. doc knew and screwed a few peeps. Im in the US so there aint ****i can do about it. Oh and btw all my "lowryder #2" seeds, had a big fat 80.00 fallout and 0% made it past the 2nd node. i wasnt inpressed at all. anyways, nuff verbal diahrrea. keepin it green, e :bong2:*


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 22, 2007)

lol eyeslikedonuts is right bro his other seeds are legit but the autoflowering part with the docs seeds i wouldnt trust it if you want good seeds id go to www.seedsman.com from mdanzigs mouth himself and the blue streak on there from what hes told me is stable and is at 100%af


----------



## Richy-B (Oct 23, 2007)

:hairpull: Wouldn't you know. The first time i've ordered anything like this and I get F*****! I even did my homework! :holysheep: And of all the strains I decide to order! It had to be that one! I am so pissed off! :hairpull: That's probably why he never sent DL anymore. He realized he muffed up and there weren't any! 


 Thanx alot guys! I appreciate that site LRG775.


----------



## Richy-B (Oct 23, 2007)

LRG775 or any other LR growers, which strain do you prefer LRx1 or LRx2 and why? I'm leaning more towards LRx2. The overall product just sounds more enticing. Supposedly my LRx1 are frauds.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 27, 2007)

mmm i like lr 1 i guess cuz ive just been growing it for a couple years now and idk i like it hhaha havent got a chance to do lr 2 yet


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 29, 2007)

The regular LR is considerablly smaller and alot less yield than LR2s.
But LR does finish up faster than LR2's.


----------



## Hick (Oct 29, 2007)

eyeslikedonuts said:
			
		

> *'Sup dude :ciao: I hate to break it to you, dr. chronic isnt an authorized supplier. Highbred,net has been down for 2 weeks now so i cant tell you to go there, make an account, and read the official distributors list written by the breeder of Lowryder, the Joint Doctor. He revised the list early this month when i brought it up. Some say, its not dr, chronic, its the breeders. Well i feel that dr, chronic knew they werent from the Joint Doctors seedstock then he knew he was selling phony Lowryder 1&2 seeds. If this was anyother strain, i wouldnt be having this conversation but only 1 breeder sells true lowryder genetics.. doc knew and screwed a few peeps. Im in the US so there aint ****i can do about it. Oh and btw all my "lowryder #2" seeds, had a big fat 80.00 fallout and 0% made it past the 2nd node. i wasnt inpressed at all. anyways, nuff verbal diahrrea. keepin it green, e :bong2:*



 Unless recent changes have been implimented in the MJ community, there are no patents, no registration data base, absolutely no way to protect breeders/seedmakers from producing "knockoffs" of _any_ strain. 
Therfore, negating any "authorized or un-authorized" sellers. It has been going on for decades.


----------

